

Watch_Dogs E3 2012 graphic effects found in the game. Downgrade is evident. - Vaskivo
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114

======
Vaskivo
OP here. While I understand that downgrades from trailers and promotional
material is normal (and I can understand why it happens), in this case the
effects don't appear to be unstable. In fact, some users report better
performance with the "mod".

Now, the main conspiracy theory around is that console manufacturers asked
Ubisoft to downgrade the game as their machines couldn't achieve a result as
good the PC. Which is particularly bad as they are barely one year old.

I don't aim to start a flamewar or a a global outrage, but I want to know HN's
opinion and what you think is the reasons behind this.

